# Favorite Christmas movies



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The 'Christmas books' thread in the Book Corner got me thinking of our family's favorite Christmas movies. 

We have the same 8 or 10 that we return joyfully to every year.

What are some of the movies you enjoy at Christmas time?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My wife and I *love* this movie, and it's a Christmas Eve tradition for us and our girls. Our girls roll their eyes because Carrie and I sob loudly through most of it. 

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

It's a Wonderful Life is not just my favorite Christmas movie, but is on my Top Ten all-time favorite movies list. I can't say enough good things about it. (So I won't even try.)

Fair Warning: Anybody who spews out  A Christmas Story as their favorite gets immediately put on my Ignore list.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have several we watch every year, but one of our favorites is White Christmas







.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It's generic (sorry!) but my favorite is still Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.  I also love Frosty the Snowman (original).


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's a Wonderful Life is not just my favorite Christmas movie, but is on my Top Ten all-time favorite movies list. I can't say enough good things about it. (So I won't even try.)
> 
> Fair Warning: Anybody who spews out  A Christmas Story as their favorite gets immediately put on my Ignore list.


"You'll shoot your eye out, kid!"


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I like "It's a Wonderful Life" and Irving Berlin's "White Christmas" and "Holiday Inn", but my favorite is "Christmas Vacation".

The only Christmas movie I will *NEVER, EVER* watch is that annoying "A Christmas Story"


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bah Humbug on all of you _Christmas Story_ haters. I love _Christmas Vacation_, too.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember my parents taking me to Radio City Music Hall one Christmas season...I was little, maybe six or seven. There was a stage show with the Rockettes and some Christmas-themed movie that I've long forgotten. Whatever movie it was would be my favorite simply because of the magic of NYC and Radio City at Christmas.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Hands down "It's a Wonderful Life"!  I watch it every single year while I'm wrapping Christmas presents.  I'll be in Disneyland this year for Christmas so I'll have to take it and my portable DVD player with me.

I also like some of the silly movies, Christmas Vacation, Bad Santa, Scrooged, etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I even watch It's a Wonderful Life in July.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad to hear there are other people that don't like Christmas Story. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have a favorite...I have seen them so much that I got sick of them by the age of 12-13 ish. (mom owned a day care when I was growing up.)


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

My favorite that I watch every year is Love Actually. Not for everyone but I just love it!

Love Actually


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Wicked said:


> My favorite that I watch every year is Love Actually. Not for everyone but I just love it!


This movie was much, much better than I anticipated. I shed many masculine tears.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

After IAWL, this is my next favorite Christmas movie.

Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas



















My brothers and I can sing all of the lyrics. Other than that, we're quite normal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> After IAWL, this is my next favorite Christmas movie.
> 
> Emmet Otter's Jug-Band Christmas
> 
> ...


Of all celebrity deaths, Henson's was the only one that made me cry. 

Edit: Oh, and Lennon's.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

The one we must watch every year is Chevy Chase in Christmas Vacation. When Randy Quaid comes out in a white v-neck sweater with a black dickey...hilarious!


----------



## oddsoxx (Oct 28, 2008)

*I like the old Katherine Hepburn/Spencer Tracy movie, Desk Set. It's not actually a Christmas movie but it always seems to get shown this time of the year anyway. It must be that great office Christmas party scene in the movie that prompts the programing gurus to play it every December.

I'm treading dangerous ground here but I have to put a vote in for my least favorite Christmas movie of all time and that would be...A Wonderful Life.

Linda*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*White Christmas, Christmas Vacation (which we watch year round), It's A Wonderful Life, A Christmas Carol (numerous versions) and of course, the classics shown on network TV which we own on DVD ))*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Our family favs are:
_It's a Wonderful Life  _ (but only once per season, not 150 times)
_White Christmas
Holiday Inn
Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas
The Polar Express_
_The Santa Clause  _ (the first one, not the sequels)
_The Princess Bride_ (I know it's not a Christmas movie, but we like it and watch it every time we get together!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Of all celebrity deaths, Henson's was the only one that made me cry.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and Lennon's.


Jim, it seems we share some common traits. I mean, beyond an innate skill at composing haiku.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

oddsoxx said:


> *I like the old Katherine Hepburn/Spencer Tracy movie, Desk Set. It's not actually a Christmas movie but it always seems to get shown this time of the year anyway. It must be that great office Christmas party scene in the movie that prompts the programing gurus to play it every December.
> 
> I'm treading dangerous ground here but I have to put a vote in for my least favorite Christmas movie of all time and that would be...A Wonderful Life.
> 
> Linda*


I have found that people are somewhat divided on It's a Wonderful Life. My brother and his wife have never watched the whole thing, and find it very depressing.

I find it emotionally wrenching, but not depressing. And that 'Hark the Herald Angels Sing' scene at the end... by that point I am completely 'in the moment'.

I haven't seen Desk Set - I may try that as my new Christmas DVD this year.

Desk Set


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Jim, it seems we share some common traits. I mean, beyond an innate skill at composing haiku.


LuckyRainbow and I have both commented to each other how in tune I seem to be with you.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

How in Noel is it that "Miracle on 34th Street" has not been mentioned?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

@ Jim B - that is cool. 

@ Teninx - that movie must be due to be 're-discovered'. In fact, it's been a few years since I've seen it, and I'm not sure my daughters have even seen it.

I'll correct that this Christmas!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a little bit of *It's A Wonderful Life* trivia:
_
It's A Wonderful Life (1946), originally made for Liberty Films, is one of the most popular and heartwarming films ever made by director Frank Capra. Frank Capra regarded this film as his own personal favorite - it was also James Stewart's favorite of all his feature films.

It was actually a box-office flop at the time of its release, and only became the Christmas movie classic in the 1970s due to repeated television showings at Christmas-time when its copyright protection slipped and it fell into the public domain in 1974 and TV stations could air it for free. [Republic Pictures restored its copyright claim to the film in 1993, with exclusive video rights to it. Currently, it can be shown only on the NBC-TV network, and its distribution rights belong to Paramount Pictures.] _

My absolute favorite Christmas movie is* Holiday Inn* with Fred Astaire and Bing Crosby.











I also like *Desk Set*.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> How in Noel is it that "Miracle on 34th Street" has not been mentioned?


OMG! I don't know how I could have forgotten this one, I love Miracle on 34th Street!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I love both versions of Miracle on 34th Street, both the new and old have things to recommend them. I also love Holiday Inn and Christmas Vacation.  One of my few absolute must traditions, though, is watching White Christmas beginning at 10pm on Christmas Eve, so that it ends with them throwing open that back wall to the snow right at midnight.

And add me to the camp of those not really a fan of It's A Wonderful Life.  I can go years in between viewings.  And I've never seen A Christmas Story and have no desire to.

Of course, I have to watch the classic cartoons every year, The Grinch, Rudolph, Frosty, and always, Charlie Brown.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love this movie and sadly have not seen it in years. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Steph H said:


> Of course, I have to watch the classic cartoons every year, The Grinch, Rudolph, Frosty, and always, Charlie Brown.


Most of those classic Christmas cartoons are so bad... and yes, we watch them every year, too!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

How the  Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Then, of course, there is *The Snowman* which I can't watch...wish I could though. Something about that English boys' choir singing the song makes me totally hysterical. I saw this once--probably when it came out--and have never been able to watch it since. I think I cried for three days.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

tc said:


> I love this movie and sadly have not seen it in years. Thanks for the reminder.


The DVD has a fascinating 'making of' special feature. The animatronics used by Jim Henson and associates is awe-inspiring, and the featurette gives a close look at how they put it all together.

And, the whole movie was filmed with Frank Oz doing the voice for Ma, and then a professional singer was brought in to dub over Frank's voice. In the featurette you can view several scenes where the original Frank Oz voice is used.

Our favorite, though, is the rolling drum blooper scene.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Then, of course, there is *The Snowman* which I can't watch...wish I could though. Something about that English boys' choir singing the song makes me totally hysterical. I saw this once--probably when it came out--and have never been able to watch it since. I think I cried for three days.


We have this book, but I didn't know there was a video. The book has an amazing tone and voice to it.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Favorite Christmas cartoon: How the Grinch Stole Christmas 
Movie we watch every year: Christmas Vacation
One of our favorites is "Family Man"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw *The Family Man* once (on HBO) and really enjoyed it. I like Nic Cage generally, though.

A holiday movie I* DETEST*, loathe, hate, wish had never been made is *The Family Stone*. What an awful, awful movie. And I got suckered into seeing in a theater because Roger Ebert--and several other reviewers--declared it "a new Christmas classic"! How anyone can think this disgusting dysfunctional family is a "classic" is beyond me.

Did I say I hated it? LOL

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

It's A Wonderful Life
Christmas Vacation
How The Grinch Stole Christmas
Jack Frost with Michael Keaton & Kelley Preston ( I cry every year)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I saw *The Family Man* once (on HBO) and really enjoyed it. I like Nic Cage generally, though.


This is another one I watch every year.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> How in Noel is it that "Miracle on 34th Street" has not been mentioned?


That was one of my favorites growing up, but the family doesn't seem to care for it... I think that must have been the one that we replaced with _The Princess Bride_!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

_The Grinch_ still makes me tear up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> _The Grinch_ still makes me tear up.


The Christmas Budweiser ad with the Clydesdales pulling the sleigh through the snow makes me tear up! LOL

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey you have just made Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas a must have.  Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Based on this discussion, my wife is buying Miracle on 34th Street (1947)







today. (The original version, for now.)

Here's the top-of-the-pile of our Christmas movie library for this year:


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

For those who have never seen it, Holiday Inn is a lot of fun because it's actually somewhat of a pre-cursor to White Christmas. Though it covers more holidays than just Christmas (and it's kinda funny to see it do both Lincoln's and Washington's birthdays separately rather than a combined President's Day like we do now), throughout the holidays it covers, there are some songs and snippets of songs that are later seen as songs and snippets of songs in White Christmas.  Fun stuff to see what can be recognized between the two.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> For those who have never seen it, Holiday Inn is a lot of fun because it's actually somewhat of a pre-cursor to White Christmas. Though it covers more holidays than just Christmas (and it's kinda funny to see it do both Lincoln's and Washington's birthdays separately rather than a combined President's Day like we do now), throughout the holidays it covers, there are some songs and snippets of songs that are later seen as songs and snippets of songs in White Christmas. Fun stuff to see what can be recognized between the two.


Yes. Supposedly *White Christmas* is a remake of *Holiday Inn* but it's a pretty farfetched remake if you ask me! LOL

Growing up in NY, the version of Holiday Inn that they showed on TV (WNEW, Channel 5) always had Lincoln's Birthday edited out because of the "controversial" blackface scene. Then we moved to Maine and when we were first here, we got some Canadian stations on cable. All of a sudden, after seeing the movie probably 50 times, there was a whole new holiday! LOL. I was amazed.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh really, I never would have thought of White Christmas as a remake, I just thought they took the song from Holiday Inn and made a whole new movie around it. LOL

I'm not really surprised at the blackface scene being edited in some places; I was born and raised in Texas, and I'm surprised it wasn't here.   On the other hand, I'm not sure I ever saw it on regular TV as a kid, and I've always had it on VHS and DVD as an adult, so I may have just not noticed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I found this little bit of trivia about the movies and the song:

William Studwell, The Christmas Carol Reader

Because "White Christmas" may be the most popular American secular Christmas carol, rivaled only by "Jingle Bells," it could easily be presumed that it was treated as a star from the moment of its 1940 conception by the incomparable song writer Irving Berlin (1888-1989). Before its first presentation to the public, though, in the 1942 black-and-white movie Holiday Inn, the expected hit of Berlin's score was to be the Valentine's Day song, "Be Careful, It's My Heart." That song quickly lost out to "White Christmas" and has more or less been relegated to the status of a historical footnote in comparison to its highly celebrated score mate.

The honors for "White Christmas" commenced soon after its premier. It received the Oscar for best song of 1942. It was recorded by Bing Crosby, who had sung it in Holiday Inn, and that version eventually became the single best-selling record of all time. It precipitated the remake of Holiday Inn in 1954, the second version being in color and having the only possible title, White Christmas. In the 1942 movie Crosby was one of the stars along with Fred Astaire and Marjorie Reynolds. In the 1954 movie Crosby was undoubtedly the leading attraction (after the song, of course), in spite of the star-filled supporting cast of Danny Kaye, Vera-Ellen, and Rosemary Clooney.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'm not really surprised at the blackface scene being edited in some places; I was born and raised in Texas, and I'm surprised it wasn't here.  On the other hand, I'm not sure I ever saw it on regular TV as a kid, and I've always had it on VHS and DVD as an adult, so I may have just not noticed.


Growing up in NY, we had three TV stations (channels 5, 9 and 11) that showed movies endlessly...and they endlessly showed some of the same movies! When December rolled around, *Holiday Inn* and *White Christmas* were shown incessantly. But even though I've seen them both 9 zillion times, I still love to watch them every year.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I found this little bit of trivia about the movies and the song:


Interesting -- thanks for the info, Leslie!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I grew up in Canada, and every Christmas the CBC would televise "The Wizard of Oz". 

It's a mystery to me why that is, but many Canadians I know associate that movie with Christmas a a result. And there's not a single Christmas-related theme in the movie. 

I guess the same would be true for The Sound of Music.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I grew up in Canada, and every Christmas the CBC would televise "The Wizard of Oz".
> 
> It's a mystery to me why that is, but many Canadians I know associate that movie with Christmas a a result. And there's not a single Christmas-related theme in the movie.
> 
> I guess the same would be true for The Sound of Music.


Here in the States, CBS used to always show _Oz_ at Easter.

As for _TSOM_, the end of the movie (the Von Trapps' escape from Germany) takes place during a Christmas music festival, so there is at least _some_ holiday connection.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Hunh, that is true now that you mention it.

But _Oz_ at Easter time? That's a real head-scratcher. Maybe the tornado is reminiscent of _Job 37:9_. I'm reaching here, though.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Didn’t somebody wear a tinfoil hat in the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## DebT (Nov 11, 2008)

hands down Christmas Vacation.....my tribe do the Griswold Tree Hunt every year the day after Black Friday......its an event to hunt all day (with snowmobiles and snowcats) to come back to the first one labeled.....we have oooodles of pictures of "Griswold" men carrying the trees....well you see their boots... we have even left a tree behind because a squirrel informed us it was home.....its an insane tradition that's loaded with hot chocolate and hysterical laughter....


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Didn't somebody wear a tinfoil hat in the Wizard of Oz?


Jack Haley was *years* ahead of his time.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

The movie "It's A Wonderful Life" fell into public domain for awhile, and one of the stations that played it incessantly was a Boston independant that must have been starved for content. It got so bad that the TV series "Cheers" made fun of it....with the bartender Woody mentioning the station's call letters and the number of times "Life" was aired, saying "It's a wonderful month".

Later, NBC purchased the movie formally and now owns all broadcast rights. It's usually aired once on Christmas eve.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ Hunh, that is true now that you mention it.
> 
> But _Oz_ at Easter time? That's a real head-scratcher. Maybe the tornado is reminiscent of _Job 37:9_. I'm reaching here, though.


Juuuuuuuuuuuuust a wee bit....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ Hunh, that is true now that you mention it.
> 
> But _Oz_ at Easter time? That's a real head-scratcher. Maybe the tornado is reminiscent of _Job 37:9_. I'm reaching here, though.


In NY, we saw *Oz *in February, around Lincoln's/Washington's birthdays. Don't ask me why. They could have been showing *Holiday Inn* again.

Easter we saw all the bible movies: *Greatest Story Ever Told* and so on...
*
The Sound of Music*, in recent years, seems to show up at Thanksgiving.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> The movie "It's A Wonderful Life" fell into public domain for awhile, and one of the stations that played it incessantly was a Boston independant that must have been starved for content. It got so bad that the TV series "Cheers" made fun of it....with the bartender Woody mentioning the station's call letters and the number of times "Life" was aired, saying "It's a wonderful month".
> 
> Later, NBC purchased the movie formally and now owns all broadcast rights. It's usually aired once on Christmas eve.


Remember the Movie Loft guy? Who always wore a sweater? I miss him...

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Dana Hersey, on  WSBK Channel 38! I wonder if he's still alive....


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I quite enjoy 







. I just ordered the Henson movie; it looks great and I always loved the Muppets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I seem to remember as a kid that every year around Thanksgiving one of the stations would play _Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang_. I loved that movie. Years later as an adult I realized the original book was written by Ian Fleming of "Bond" fame.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Dana Hersey, on WSBK Channel 38! I wonder if he's still alive....


God, what a memory! Dana Hersey, yes...

I thought he was terrific...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I seem to remember as a kid that every year around Thanksgiving one of the stations would play _Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang_. I loved that movie. Years later as an adult I realized the original book was written by Ian Fleming of "Bond" fame.


I have an old edition of that (not sure if it is a first edition). Once again, a case where I liked the book more than the movie. I remember trying to grow square potatoes in little boxes to make them easier to peel and slice.

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I seem to remember as a kid that every year around Thanksgiving one of the stations would play _Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang_. I loved that movie. Years later as an adult I realized the original book was written by Ian Fleming of "Bond" fame.


[Johnny Carson voice] I did not know that! [/Johnny Carson voice]


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I seem to remember as a kid that every year around Thanksgiving one of the stations would play _Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang_. I loved that movie. Years later as an adult I realized the original book was written by Ian Fleming of "Bond" fame.


ABC, babylove. It was on ABC.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Worky, Worky Dear


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to be another one that says A Christmas Story is the one I most look forward to watching.  I can't wait each year for Christmas Eve when it is on the Family Channel for 24 hours!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Worky, Worky Dear


Who was it who just decided to take a day off for no reason this week?


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

A Christmas Story

A Christmas Carol (the one with George C. Scott)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I am looking forward to "A Colbert Christmas" on Comedy Central this month. I doubt that it will make my list of favorites though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Anobody else remember _Hallmark Hall of Fame's_ The Littlest Angel?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Anobody else remember _Hallmark Hall of Fame's_ The Littlest Angel?


I sure do! Also "Amalh and the Night Visitors"

I have an early edition of "The Littlest Angel" from my childhood


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Amahl, I think...

I used to watch *Peter Pan *when they showed it a Christmas. God, how I love Mary Martin's voice!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

OH! I just remembered my _second_ favorite Christmas movie:


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Amahl, I think...
> 
> I used to watch *Peter Pan *when they showed it a Christmas. God, how I love Mary Martin's voice!


I remember watching that as a kid, too... We only got to see it in black and white though... by the time we got a color tv, I don't think it came on anymore... about that time I think it was Carol Burnett in _The Princess and the Pea._

My hubby's newer fav at Christmas is Tim Burton's _Nightmare Before Christmas_. His favorite part is the little goblins singing _Kidnap the Sandy Claws_!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> OH! I just remembered my _second_ favorite Christmas movie:


Noooooo!! Alan Rickman gets killed.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Now I have a machinegun. HO-HO-HO!"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

You scare me Teninx


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You scare me Teninx


That's from the Die Hard movie....a note from Joh McClane to the bad guys when he sent the evil Santa down the elevator....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

"It's Christmas, Theo. It's the time of miracles. So be of good cheer and _call me_ when you hit the last lock."


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It's A Wonderful Life:  because how can one not love it? 

Christmas Story:  Just for the scenes where: 1. Santa says, You'll shoot your eye out and pushes him down the slide with his boot. and 2. The tongue stuck to the frozen pole scene. LMAO


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also like Miracle on 34th Street. But the newer version. The little girl in that one reminds me of my 2nd oldest daughter. She had the same little lisp and looks very much like her.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey did anyone see that they already had the Dr Suess Grinch cartoon on this week? Seems a bit early


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

What? Didn't your Wal-Mart take out the back-to-school display and put up the Christmas trees?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> What? Didn't your Wal-Mart take out the back-to-school display and put up the Christmas trees?


LOL... I think our Wal Mart was putting out the Christmas stuff BEFORE the back-to-school displays came down!! I believe they began with the first 2 ailses before the halloween candy came out!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> What? Didn't your Wal-Mart take out the back-to-school display and put up the Christmas trees?


Got a holiday card from the paperboy today. It read "Merry Christmas. First Notice."


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Got a holiday card from the paperboy today. It read "Merry Christmas. First Notice."


^ Ha! If that's not a classic, it should be.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Got a holiday card from the paperboy today. It read "Merry Christmas. First Notice."












*I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> This movie was much, much better than I anticipated. I shed many masculine tears.


LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In more or less order, favorite first:

_It's A Wonderful Life_
_Miracle on 34th St _(the original)
_Holiday Inn _(The FIRST movie the song "White Christmas" appeared in
_Scrooged_
Almost any version of _A Christmas Carol_

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Hey did anyone see that they already had the Dr Suess Grinch cartoon on this week? Seems a bit early


Yes, by accident. My Grandson was here so I got to watch it with him for about the 400th time. Don't you just love Max?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

TWO DOLLARS!

_Go that way, really fast. If something gets in your way, turn._ 

I absolutely love that movie!



Bacardi Jim said:


> *I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I also like those movies (there were several) with Peter Falk as the angel...he takes on several roles (of course always a happy ending).


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We just watched Holiday Inn for the first time last night. Nice story. You are right about the blackface scene, though - - not appropriate! Good movie, though. Fred Astaire is fun to watch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We just watched Holiday Inn for the first time last night. Nice story. You are right about the blackface scene, though - - not appropriate! Good movie, though. Fred Astaire is fun to watch.


I should pull it out and watch it. I feel like the Christmas season is whizzing by and I'm missing most of it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My mom is addicted to the Falala Christmas on the Lifetime or Hallmark channel, right now. I need to watch something not christmas related for now, but I rarely have control over the remote. That's why I am usually on the computer.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the first to mention How the Grinch Stole Christmas or Nightmare Before Christmas. Those are hands down my favorite Christmas movies. I have great memories of watching Grinch with my dad, singing along to Thurl Ravenscroft's awesome bass. Of course "You're a Mean One Mr. Grinch" is my favorite Christmas song too.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I'm glad I'm not the first to mention How the Grinch Stole Christmas or Nightmare Before Christmas. Those are hands down my favorite Christmas movies. I have great memories of watching Grinch with my dad, singing along to Thurl Ravenscroft's awesome bass. Of course "You're a Mean One Mr. Grinch" is my favorite Christmas song too.


When I was little, we watched it every year... Then when I had my own kids, we'd still watch it on network TV, and during that song it just seemed like a whole verse was missing. Everyone told me that I was imagining things, nothing was different. It bugged me for years that I was the only one who noticed. Then finally it was on Cartoon Network, uncut with no commercials, and when the song came on, WITH THE MISSING VERSE, DH was like - where did that come from? and I was like YES! I told you so!

anyway, our favorite now is National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (which I'm sure has already been mentioned in this thread). We play it every year as we decorate the tree. SQUIRREL!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We just watched Holiday Inn for the first time last night. Nice story. You are right about the blackface scene, though - - not appropriate! Good movie, though. Fred Astaire is fun to watch.


While the blackface scene may be objectionable, it was criminal the way it used to be cut for network presentation. They not only cut out the blackface, but also cut out the snap cracker 4th of July dance as well (IMO the best dance number in the whole movie). What could they have been thinking? _We don't want to offend some people, but let's make them suffer by cutting this wonderful number, too._

On another note, I never found the blackface number particularly objectionable because I viewed it as homage to Al Jolson and the Minstrel shows that came before.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> While the blackface scene may be objectionable, it was criminal the way it used to be cut for network presentation. They not only cut out the blackface, but also cut out the snap cracker 4th of July dance as well (IMO the best dance number in the whole movie). What could they have been thinking? _We don't want to offend some people, but let's make them suffer by cutting this wonderful number, too._
> 
> On another note, I never found the blackface number particularly objectionable because I viewed it as homage to Al Jolson and the Minstrel shows that came before.


I grew up in NY and the version we saw always had the Lincoln's birthday scene (blackface) edited out, but I have never seen the July 4th scene edited. Why would that one but cut? I don't see anything controversial in it.

There's some story about that, which I am not remembering right now. I think it had to do with setting up all the firecrackers in the sound stage, they could only do the scene once and had to shoot it straight through in one take. And Fred improvised the dancing for the scene.

For the scene where he gets drunk (New Year's?) Fred really did get drunk.

L


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

I think my favorite Christmas movie was the Santa Claus made in 1985 that starred Dudley Moore as an elf and John Lithgow as a terranical businessman set out to "buy" Christmas through his company BZ toys.  It was one of the first Christmas movies I remember watching every Christmas morning with my mom and sister when I was younger and to this day I still love that movie!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Was going to make a Favorite Christmas Movies thread but decided to a search to make sure one didn't already exist.  Had to go diving pretty far to resurrect this one LOL

Some of my favorites:
It's a Wonderful Life
A Christmas Story
Christmas Vacation
Nightmare Before Christmas
Scrooged
Die Hard
A Christmas Carol (I've liked most of the versions I've seen.  Didn't care much for the Jim Carey one.)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas cartoon (I used to drive my parents and grandparents insane watching this over and over again as a kid).


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Was going to make a Favorite Christmas Movies thread but decided to a search to make sure one didn't already exist. Had to go diving pretty far to resurrect this one LOL


Good idea, Jim!

I've been enjoying all of the great Christmas movies that have been appearing on the Hallmark channel. Recorded last night's to watch later and can't wait! I'm a complete sucker for this stuff.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Christmas movies!  My favorite movie of all time is It's a Wonderful Life.  I had the opportunity to see it on the big screen a couple of years ago and I highly recommend the experience.  I've seen this movie a million times, and managed to pick out details I hadn't seen before watching it that way.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Christmas Vacation always makes me laugh.  I don't really have any other favourites.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm getting prepared to be ignored by Bacardi Jim.

I like: A Christmas Story -- Having grown up in northern Canada a lot of the scenes strike home: tongue stuck to various cold objects; getting bundled up to go outside; having difficulty getting up after falling while wearing so much outer wear. And the rest of the scenes find their mark as well. As well, I almost always enjoy Darren McGavin and simply love his character in this movie.

I almost always watch: A Christmas Carol -- 1951 version with Alastair Sim, thank you. No other will do. Some years ago I discovered that Patrick McNee of 'The Avengers' played the young Mr. Marley. As a big Avengers fan, I found that a plus.

The third one I like to see is: One Magic Christmas. It is a bit hokey, but Harry Dean Stanton's performance as the cowboy Christmas Angel makes it worth while. Warning: I would not sit down to watch this with young children. It has a pretty brutal beginning.










The one film I will not watch/dislike intensely is It's A Wonderful Life. I respect all those who love this film, but the the moral of the story (to me) is: 'Give up all your dreams in order to serve others, and you'll end up happy'. I know that others see it differently. That's how it should be. Nothing written can please everyone and everything written has its audience, even if that audience is only one person.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't worry D.A., Jim hasn't haunted any of us for a long time.

I like almost all of the Christmas movies -
The March of the Wooden Soldiers (sometimes called Babes in Toyland) with Laurel and Hardy.


Just sayin....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also loved:
The Muppet Christmas Carol:


Always laugh at Rizzo saying "Light the Light, not the rat!".

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And a special place in my heart for "Meet John Doe".

This is not particularly Christmasy, but it does take place mostly around Christmas with the climax scene on New Years Eve. A terrific movie and a great performance by Gary Cooper.



Just sayin.....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

On my must watch list every Christmas season:
A Christmas Carol with George C. Scott
White Christmas
Miracle on 34th Street (the original)
Bells of St. Mary's with Big Crosby
Christmas Eve with Loretta Young
Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas
It's a Wonderful Life
Polar Express
A Muppet Christmas

If you have never watched Bells of St. Mary's, you must give it a try.  The children's version of the Nativity play is the most adorable ever.  And, Ingrid Bergman is wonderful.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I love It's a Wonderful Life, Christmas Vacation, A Christmas Story and pretty much all the Rankin/Bass animated shows. Oh, and Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas - I remember that! I loved that one, too!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like The Santa Clause, and the sequels are ok



I also enjoy It's a Wonderful Life, Jim Carrey's Grinch, the original Miracle on 34th Street, along with most of the other classics.

Don't particularly like A Christmas Story, Polar Express, and I'm sure I can think of a couple others later.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Not sure if this has already been said, but definitely _The Grinch_ - the animated version. Brings back fond childhood memories.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My favorites are It's A Wonderful Life (although DH and sons always moan and groan), Miracle on 34th Street (the original), Christmas Story, and White Christmas. I just love Christmas movies!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My favorite is "Hogfather", of course, a faithful if slightly sluggish rendering of the novel -- which is, of course, even better.

[


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't believe it's been years and a few important ones haven't popped up!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For me, it's definitely 'A Christmas Story'. My favorite line is "Oh my god, I shot my eye out!" ... and little Ralphie grew up to be quite the good looking man ...


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

durphy said:


> The one we must watch every year is Chevy Chase in Christmas Vacation. When Randy Quaid comes out in a white v-neck sweater with a black dickey...hilarious!


OMG! We were just watching that last night and I was commenting on the black dickey showing through the sweater!!!! That is one of our all-time favorite movies for any time of the year.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

*A Christmas Story* is the big favorite in our house. We quote lines from it all year round. We also watch and regularly quote *Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer*. And of course another favorite is *A Charlie Brown Christmas*. That's pretty much it for my husband, but I secretly tape all the Christmas movies on Hallmark and watch them when he's not around.  I also have to watch *Miracle on 34th Street* (the original only) and *White Christmas*. I love Christmas movies!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Polar Express - unfortunately the rest of the family have got bored with it. Christmas vacation and Muppet's Christmas Carol come a close 2nd and 3rd.

Ian


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Scrooge*

*Christmas vacation*

*Polar Express*

*Miracle on 34th Street *

*
Just to name a few!*

_*
Vianka Van Bokkem*_


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

_A Christmas Carol_ with Alistair Sim tops my list. Must be black and white, though. But Christmas just wouldn't be the same without _Elf_, _National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_, and the cartoon version of the _Grinch_. There's also a _Tom and Jerry_ Christmas episode that tugs at my heart strings every time. Honest! *grin*


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

It's A Wonderful Life
White Christmas
Holiday Inn
Miracle on 34th Street
Scrooged 
and Holiday Affair

to name a few . I love Christmas movies!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Love Actually
Christmas Vacation
White Christmas
Miracle on 34th St. (newer one)
A Christmas Carol (any version)
The Preacher's Wife

Plus these less obviously Christmas movies:

While You Were Sleeping
Die Hard

And the craziest of them all:
Mixed Nuts, with Steve Martin, Rita Wilson, Madeline Kahn, Robert Klein, Liev Schreiver (in drag), Adam Sandler,Juliette Lewis, and Anthony LaPaglia


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's a Wonderful Life is not just my favorite Christmas movie, but is on my Top Ten all-time favorite movies list. I can't say enough good things about it. (So I won't even try.)


^^^This. It's in my top three movies of all time.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

It's A Wonderful Life
White Christmas
Miracle on 34th Street (early one)
Christmas in Connecticut

I'll watch any of these at Christmastime - even if I have to watch them by myself.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wicked said:


> My favorite that I watch every year is Love Actually. Not for everyone but I just love it!
> 
> Love Actually


We watch that one every Christmas, too. Love it.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I have to say It's a Wonderful Life is my favorite Christmas movie too.  I can't get enough of Jimmy Stewart.  His movies are awesome.

Vicki


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Scrooged.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.  There is no other!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Loved this movie 









"We want Frosty! Release Frosty!"

And this one,


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

My favorites:

Dead End
Silent Night, Deadly Night
Gremlins
Die Hard

Okay, so I'm twisted.


----------

